# Proknee AP16 knee pads



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone used these? http://proknee.com/model-ap16-kneepads 

I have been looking at AP16 and the full size ones. Beside being considerable cheaper, the AP16 seems like they would be less clunky. 

Any experiences or input would be greatly appreciated, ty.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

no but i need to try something, mine are always falling down


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

My knees are just about junk. I avoid baseboard painting as much as I can. Carly usually hit them. I have a few different sets of knee pads and so far either they keep falling down or the padding is horrible but the pads stay in place.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, im sick of my lower back and knees killing me daily. I think i am going to pull the trigger on the AP16's sometime this week. $100 is kinda steep, but they are completely rebuild-able and i have had too many $40 knee pads that are junk. I'll update with a review after i try them out. 

If anyone else has already tried them plz let me know what you think.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

After trying a range of them, I switched to painters' pants with knee-pad pockets, I wish I tried that years earlier. I'm a fan of the Armed Workwear version, while others on here seem to like Blåkläder.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I've talked to a couple flooring installers that were wearing the expensive version of the knee pads and they couldn't say enough good things about them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Tile and flooring guys swear by the custom 0714 Pro-Knee pads. On a recent NC, the tile guy let me try his out to cut in a few rooms of base and they were pretty awesome, if a bit bulkier than I'm used to. The below-the-knee straps made it far easier to flex the joint and putting the bulk of the weight on my shins was much more comfortable than the traditional gel pads I have now. 250 bucks sounds steep, but taking care of our bodies pays for itself. There are a ton of threads on knee pads at ContractorTalk with good info, but ProKnee is really popular there.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

those look bad ass, walking around site like robo cop. i find working on my knees the hardest thing on my body, id say its worth the investment.


----------



## Badco Doors (Dec 11, 2016)

I have the full size Pro-Knee pads, and they are great, the reason they work so well for me is that they distribute most of the force down from my knees to my shins. 

Also, they sit on top of the tongue of your boots so they do not slide down, allowing the straps to be less tight and more comfortable.

Since those are smaller, I can not see how they could distribute as well, nor can they rest on your footwear.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*My favorite knee pad*



Vylum said:


> no but i need to try something, mine are always falling down


For you and others here who have a problem with knee pads falling down. I have been using these knee pads for a few years now. They have velcro straps above and below the knees and don't seem to slip down while I am moving around. Sometimes I forget to take them off until I get home. They do wear out, so that is a factor, and if you are heavy like me, the gel might come out from time to time, but other than that, these are my go to pads and are the only ones of many I have tried that i will use:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/McGuire-Nicholas-Ortho-Wrap-Knee-Pads-1BL-22410/205610963

Some of the pads being mentioned in this thread look good even though the prices are steep.

futtyos


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

I finally bought and received my proknee ap16 knee pads. I have only briefly used them so far, but i can already tell that I am going to like them. The straps fall below the knee joint making them very comfortable to wear, the straps also lock in place so they can't loosen on you as you use them. They seem extremely well built and durable. We will see how they hold up on NC soon though.


----------



## Painting Practice (Jul 21, 2013)

In cooler months, I like to wear my Armed workwear pants. They have pads that slip into the knees, they come with cheap ones, and offer better ones but after 2 years I haven't needed to purchase those. It is convenient to be able to drop down to my knees without much thought, but not have to endure the raspiness and cutting of the elastic bands my heavy duty pads have.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Painting Practice said:


> In cooler months, I like to wear my Armed workwear pants. They have pads that slip into the knees, they come with cheap ones, and offer better ones but after 2 years I haven't needed to purchase those. It is convenient to be able to drop down to my knees without much thought, but not have to endure the raspiness and cutting of the elastic bands my heavy duty pads have.


I would think the fabric on those pants would shred out really quick. Plus, you cant cut them into shorts. I guess thats why you said you use them in cooler months though...


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm pretty sold on these: http://www.galeton.com/lift-safety-...fety-kax-ok-apex-gel-knee-pads/12596-product/ Of course, any kneepads the floor guys use are gonna be the best. 

But, if you dont want to spend the dough, Lift kneepads are pretty comfortable. The straps are in the right places.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Always liked the Wagner knee pads myself. In fact, both Jan and I used them. They eventually started to wear out and unable to find the same ones again we purchased some other brand... yeachhh. Fortunately, our local SW suddenly had the exact same ones we had always liked and worn so purchased two new pair. We both really like them and for $20 per pair, hard to complain about value. But then, I've never worn the Proknee pads so...


----------



## Painting Practice (Jul 21, 2013)

Woodco said:


> I would think the fabric on those pants would shred out really quick. Plus, you cant cut them into shorts. I guess thats why you said you use them in cooler months though...


They are amazingly durable. The pocket dividers have detached, so my tools get mixed up and the cuffs at the bottom are showing some wear. The same 2 pairs have lasted me about 18 months in almost daily use and I chose the cheap pad inserts, though they have better. Picked up my summer whites but come Autumn I will likely get another couple pairs of these with the good pads, and the old pairs will still be worn for the sloppy stuff that still requires proper uniform.


----------



## beatjunkie (May 30, 2013)

Gonna have to try these.


----------

